# Jintropin GH check and advice



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey guys

I've just received a few hundred IUs of Jintropin and want to check them out. The packaging is solid and professional. Here are the pics&#8230;



It comes with English/Chinese medicine notes.

I am planning on using the GH in conjunction with GRP2 and MODGRF1-29. The peps will be 3 times per day - Upon waking, post workout and before bed.

The GH is going to be 3iu upon waking - sometime between 5am and 7:30am. Then another 3iu around 2pm - at least 30 mins after the post workout pep jab.

I thought doing it this was should maximise the pulse from the peps, then supplement with the synthetic. I will be running this for the rest of the year. I will be also kicking off a new 10 week AS cycle in the next two weeks.

Any advice is appreciated especially from @Pscarb. and @B-50

Cheers fellas.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I have also tested to see if it is HCG with a ClearBlue pregnancy tester. The result was negative for HCG. Hooray, I'm not pregnant :lol:

Any comments from anyone?


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

A friend of mine got some jintropin and it looked totally different to this,almost had a similar box to the kigtropin.


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

There is a lot of fakes of jin as I've been told its not made anymore? Might be wrong tho


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

THE COLONEL said:


> There is a lot of fakes of jin as I've been told its not made anymore? Might be wrong tho


Half correct. Its still made. There are a lot of fakes.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Junglejpn said:


> Half correct. Its still made. There are a lot of fakes.


Are we talking about cheap knock off trainers... They are still trainers just not the latest Nikes. More like counterfeit copies.

I know the Jins do not contain HCG. How can I tell if they have GH? What else could be in them?


----------



## jipilon74 (Jun 23, 2011)

Seum test is best option bro.

Anyway I only would trust Jins from Ukraine. They are sold in pharmacies there. From my knowledge there are in 4 iu and 10 iu kits.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

the chances of anyone actually getting an authentic Jintropin kit and probably about a 1000-1. Theyre extremely controlled in China with near zero available for black market sales.

what your finding now is that another company, which has nothing to do with Jintropin, and creating replica kits and selling them. Exactly the same as Dr Lins, Hygetropin.com.cn etc.

just someone grabbing sales from another companys rep.

you'll probably find these kits have GH side, but nothing near the correct levels. Probably just a Kefei in a fancy box TBH.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

eddu.rm said:


> hey buddy.
> 
> i am about to buy the same one. how were your results? Any luck? Is it real or fake ?
> 
> ...





Clubber Lang said:


> *the chances of anyone actually getting an authentic Jintropin kit and probably about a 1000-1. Theyre extremely controlled in China with near zero available for black market sales.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


----------



## Just_Dude (Feb 28, 2015)

musclemate said:


> I have also tested to see if it is HCG with a ClearBlue pregnancy tester. The result was negative for HCG. Hooray, I'm not pregnant :lol:
> 
> Any comments from anyone?


Looks like fake. GenSci use another design for their packs. Some people say that Jintropin you bought is produced specially for Chinese market, but nobody in China saw that juice. It can work, so hope you were lucky enough, but it's not genuine.


----------



## Bmw-Freak (Mar 13, 2013)

Just_Dude said:


> Looks like fake. GenSci use another design for their packs. Some people say that Jintropin you bought is produced specially for Chinese market, but nobody in China saw that juice. It can work, so hope you were lucky enough, but it's not genuine.


This thread is 2years old ?


----------



## Just_Dude (Feb 28, 2015)

Bmw-Freak said:


> This thread is 2years old ?


Year and a half. i just came across it and commented.


----------

